# Left handed holster for a 6" .357 ??



## T. Webb (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm looking for a paddle holster for a 6" S&W model 27 .357. This will be a "while I'm hunting" gun and I want to easily remove it before getting in the truck.

Any suggestions?


----------

